# 4Gewinnt Multiplayer - Netzwerk Problem (TCP)



## Oddworld100 (10. Jan 2014)

Hi,
ich studiere Wif und muss ein Programmier-Projekt machen. Ich habe mich für das Spiel 4Gewinnt entschienden. Eigentlich ist das Spiel komplett fertig, bis auf das Netzwerk!
Ich verstehe nicht wie und wo ich den Server und den Client einbauen soll, um beim Mehrspielermodus die Züge des Gegners zu sehen und dieser meine.
Ich habe mir schon etliche Tutorials angeschaut und durchgelesen, komme aber nicht weiter ;( , da diese immer ein Applet mit reinbauen, welches ich nicht brauche, aber auch nicht schaffe mit meinem Fenster bzw Spiel zu verknüpfen.

Bei Anfrage sende ich die gewünschten Codes des Spieles.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## mirus (13. Jan 2014)

Informiere dich mal über "RMI", dass sollte dir weiterhelfen.


----------

